# Ordered my KooK's Today



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

Hey guys I ordered my kooks 1 7/8th headers and catless mids today! Happy as can be =D I am just wondering what you guys think about the kooks installed with the standard exhaust. I dont plan on getting a new exhaust soon bcuz im worried more about the performance. Does it sound better then stock? I hate how quiet it is but I really dont care THAT much, id rather my car be faster. If anyone has heard it let me know please.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

The headers will make it a bit louder with the stock catback.

Why would you worry about performance when buying a new catback?If anything it may SLIGHTLY improve performance,but imo the stock exhaust isn't bad.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

just curious if kooks LT headers bolt on to stock exhaust? no modifications required?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

firebird said:


> just curious if kooks LT headers bolt on to stock exhaust? no modifications required?


No they don't.


----------



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

ROBSGTO said:


> The headers will make it a bit louder with the stock catback.
> 
> Why would you worry about performance when buying a new catback?If anything it may SLIGHTLY improve performance,but imo the stock exhaust isn't bad.


I wasnt asking about new catbacks I was asking if the original sounds alright with new headers... but I decided im going to do open headers.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

So you have an slp predator or hp tuners to tune out the rear o2's?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

HP11 said:


> No they don't.


They don't? The mids exit at the same point...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> They don't? The mids exit at the same point...


Yeah, you're right. I guess my answer is based on the fact that I changed everything so I'm not using stock exhaust.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

so bottom line is, the stock exhaust bolts on to kooks LT no issues.


----------



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

Am i going to lose performance with the stock exhaust? I thought it was 2.5''


----------



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

clemson89 said:


> Am i going to lose performance with the stock exhaust? I thought it was 2.5''[/QUOT
> 
> Can i buy the kooks axelback and installed it with the catless mids n headers or not? do i need a full catback system from them?


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

The headers and mids connect to the stock cat-back leaving that uneffected so Yes you can put the axle-backs on, the only gain of putting a full catback is to have the full exhaust system being stainless and mandrel bent allowing for better airflow.. IMO just finishing it off with a full catback would be best so you can be done with the whole system and be able to leave it and not have to worry..just my .02


----------



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

My kooks shipped yesterday, i went with 3/4 instead of 7/8 bcuz I dont plan on going above 500hp. Got the 3/4 with catless mids for 900$ not bad.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

06BLACKGTO64 said:


> The headers and mids connect to the stock cat-back leaving that uneffected so Yes you can put the axle-backs on, the only gain of putting a full catback is to have the full exhaust system being stainless and mandrel bent allowing for better airflow.. IMO just finishing it off with a full catback would be best so you can be done with the whole system and be able to leave it and not have to worry..just my .02


The stock system is stainless mandrel bent and if you're worried about the little crimp in it you can get it cut out and have a piece welded in. The pipes aren't going to hold back any but the big HP guys and even that's only up top


----------



## irishdude (Jun 23, 2011)

So if I want to get kooks LT headers do I have to get cats to so they connect to stock exhaust?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

irishdude said:


> So if I want to get kooks LT headers do I have to get cats to so they connect to stock exhaust?


Cats is up to the individual. Weather you go catless or catted they are made to fit to the stock cat-back. HF cats will only cost you about 10hp(no real number), no smell and absorb a little sound.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

hey another question, been a while...

do these Lt kooks come with mids when you buy them included in the 900$ price? these vendors dont mention anything about them. i dont want to buy the lt headers to find out when i get them that i need to shell out another 200$ for the 3 in collector mids they sell separate....and by the way what are those pipes? do they replace stock cats and bolt to stock manifolds or?

to the OP, where did you get these from for 900$?


----------



## campbellvt (Oct 26, 2010)

In Reply to Firebird, no the the $900 doesn't include the mids whether you go catless or with cats. Without cats you'll save about $100 but it's totally up to you on sound you're looking for, cash, and as aforementioned slight power difference (not much). Yes, the entire system bolts right up to the OEM catback resonator (speaking more on Kooks than anything.)


----------

